# Disinhibition / euphoria: low dose Amisulpride or Ritalin? DOPAMINE POWA!



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello (I'm shy and social phobic neurotic), I'm repeating myself but I'm on the trail of Amisulpride(anti psychotic) low dose as disinhibition and anxyolitic (I warn you that I do not support any of the sedative effects that do nothing to fix some anxiety like sedatives AD or normal dose of NLP)

I understand the work of Amisulpride is based reakpture of dopamine, and in small doses Amisulpride is like an AD to recapture the pre-synaptic and increase dopamine in the synaptic cleft as paroxetine with serotonin for example ?



Finally last question, the purpose of Amisulpride low dose is to increase dopamine, but lot of others drugs do the same MAOI B, levadopa, Ritalin, nardil , moclobemide etc ...? What is the advantage of using the Amisulpride ? Maybe to increase dopamine without creating tolerance (unlike Ritalin and others drugs )?
Thank you

It's incredible history of tolerance /decreasing, more you increase the dose and more Amisulpride anxyolitic and disinhibiting effects can be felt is reduced ?
I could start at 25mg ?


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Naa Ami/sulpride is kind of unique in its way that it blocks dopamine pre-synaptic autoreceptor at low dose. When doing so it will have an releasing/agonist effect on DA receptors, so they will release more dopamine...

Reading here people usually start with 12.5mg solian/amisulpride...
Question is, how much dose is effective for the 5HT7 receptor, and how effective is this receptor on the mechanism for the drugs action on conditions such as Anxiety or Dysthemia....

So start with 12.5 when the dopamine boost is gone, raise to 25 if lucky you get some more dopamine boost... Then go to 50mg... And hope the effect on 5HT7 works for you...


----------



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes I'll start in two days at 12.5mg in the morning. But, if I correctly understood you, the mechanism of amisulpride recapture of dopamin is the same that SSRI for serotonine ?
Because, SSRI block serotonin in pre-synaptic, and it release more serotonin.


Secondly, you talk about 5ht7 which is a nerotransmetter of serotonin, I was thinking solian/amisulpride act only DA ?

And for serotonin, I already take paroxetine(40mg) and buspirone(60mg), theyalready act on the 5ht7 ?

Tell me if I'm wrong ?

Thank you watertouch


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

No it doesnt work on the reuptake of dopamine, it makes the Dopamine receptors release more Dopamine. 

I don't know what receptors Paroxoetine and Buspar works on.
But its possible the also have an effect on 5HT7.


----------



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

Okey, so Amisulpride is the unique in this way for releasing dopamine and his mecanism is better than ritaline which creates tolerance ?

But how amisulpride can act on 5ht7, because it seems act only on DA ? And 5ht7 is for serotonin ????

If the dopamine boost isn't gone, can i stay on 12.5mg ?


----------



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

The dopamine boost of solian is able to decrease the prolactine ?


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

wealldead said:


> Okey, so Amisulpride is the unique in this way for releasing dopamine and his mecanism is better than ritaline which creates tolerance ?
> 
> But how amisulpride can act on 5ht7, because it seems act only on DA ? And 5ht7 is for serotonin ????
> 
> If the dopamine boost isn't gone, can i stay on 12.5mg ?


No they work differently on different parts on brain. Amisulpride is more comparable to Dopamin agonists such as Ropinorol or Pramipexole.

Yes it antagonist 5HT7 (serotnin receptor) and it is there the belived effect is. However if 12.5mg is enough, i don't know. Maybe the dopamine effect will help enough.

From Stahl's essential psychopharmacology 4th ed
This is discussed in further detail later in this
chapter and also in Chapter 7 on antidepressants. Novel
5HT7-selective antagonists are thought to be regulators
of circadian rhythms, sleep, and mood in experimental
animals. Several proven antidepressants have at least
moderate affinity for 5HT7 receptors as antagonists,
including amoxapine, desipramine, imipramine,
mianserin, fluoxetine, and the experimental antidepressant
vortioxetine. Several of the pines and dones are
potent 5HT7 antagonists relative to D2 binding

It is plausible but unproven that 5HT7 antagonism
contributes to the known antidepressant actions of
quetiapine, especially in combination with SSRIs/
SNRIs, and in combination with its other potential
antidepressant mechanisms discussed above for
quetiapine such as NET inhibition, 5HT2C antagonism,
and 5HT1A partial agonism. It is also plausible
but unproven that 5HT7 antagonism could contribute
to the known antidepressant actions of aripiprazole,
especially in combination with SSRIs/SNRIs *and in
combination with its 5HT1A partial agonism*. This
leads to speculation that lurasidone, asenapine,
brexpiprazole, and others could have antidepressant
potential in unipolar major depressive disorder, especially
in combination with SSRIs/SNRIs, but more
clinical trials are necessary at this time to prove this

Here is a study on mice. Where they belive it is the effect on 5HT7 that gives the effect of Amisulpride.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2821721/

A safety study on combining it with SSRI, but if one is worried on could always check it out, EKG test and such.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22121864


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

wealldead said:


> The dopamine boost of solian is able to decrease the prolactine ?


No it has probably to do with its poor ability to cross the BBB.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22250612

Here is a search link to pubmed to some 100 articles if you want to digg deeper
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?term=amisulpride+prolactin


----------



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

watertouch said:


> No they work differently on different parts on brain. Amisulpride is more comparable to Dopamin agonists such as Ropinorol or Pramipexole.


Okey, so it would not be better to take Ropinorol instead amisulpride ? In add Ropinorol has hypersexual propreties, amisulpride low dose too ?



watertouch said:


> Yes it antagonist 5HT7 (serotnin receptor) and it is there the belived effect is. However if 12.5mg is enough, i don't know. Maybe the dopamine effect will help enough.
> 
> From Stahl's essential psychopharmacology 4th ed
> This is discussed in further detail later in this
> ...


I wonder if at low doe amisulpride stay an antagonist of 5ht7 ?

Because, after having read your quote, the antagonist of 5ht7 seems not good for euphoria/social anxiety ? Or it's the contrary ?

Finally, how can I separe my pill in 1/4 ?
Because the lowest pill is 100mg and you just can divide it in 2.
Need to use a cutter tablet?
Combo of amisulpride and ropinorol could be dangerous ?


----------



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

watertouch said:


> No it has probably to do with its poor ability to cross the BBB.
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22250612
> 
> Here is a search link to pubmed to some 100 articles if you want to digg deeper
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?term=amisulpride+prolactin


Thank you


----------



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

Up my friend


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Take 50mg (or use a wirecutter plier), 50mg is the dose used in the studies... It will have the effect on 5HT7 and release Dopamine.
And that is the Antigonist of 5HT7 receptor, and that is showen to have a possetive effect on mood. (Dopamine also of course).

No Dopamine agonist are not that effective for sexuality, i tried Requip/Ropinirol myself and didn't find it that pro-sexual...
Neither is that Dr. Marianos experience.
http://definitivemind.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173

I have no clue how combining low dose of amisulpride with a dopamine agonist would have for effect.

Some people that have used Dopamine Agonists have experience DAWS (dopamineagonist withdrawls syndrome), and they feel really crappy. So taking a dopamine agonist is not always a good idea...


----------



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah I'm starting with 50mg and stay at 50mg or maybe cut with a wirecutter the pill of 100mg in 25mg .



0kkay thank you, so the antagonist of 5ht7 could be good against S.A ?


Maybe amisulpride low dose could be good in sexuality like a dopamine agonist, even dopamine agonist are not that effective for sexuality, they still have the value to be....




And last, I'm scarred to read the potential incresing of prolactine because you are on amisulpride low dose !!!?

Thank you against for your advices !


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

wealldead said:


> Yeah I'm starting with 50mg and stay at 50mg or maybe cut with a wirecutter the pill of 100mg in 25mg .
> 
> 0kkay thank you, so the antagonist of 5ht7 could be good against S.A ?
> 
> ...


Yes the antagonist of 5HT7 could be good against S.A

Yes amisulpride low dose could be good pro-sex, Prolactine has a role in the picture, its not always bad.

The effect on prolactine has been showned more on females, u might not experience any problems at all... You can check your levels at the Doctor...

(I don't remember who wrote this)
Here are some ideas for supplements to lower prolactin:

Primary Prolactin Inhibitor Supplements:

1) Vitamin B6
2) Vitamin E
3) SAM-e

Secondary Prolactin Inhibitor Supplements:

1) Ginseng extract
2) Maca powder
3) Ashwagandha
4) Mucuna pruriens
5) Zinc
6) Ginkgo Biloba
--------------------------------------

Vitamin B6 and E and mineral Zinc shouldn't be a problem supplementing with.
The other ones could and work on some transmittor systems, so they should probably not be used.


----------



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

Okay thank you water touch, before starting amisulpride I'll check blood only prolactine and testostérone 
?

I'll probably start to buy zinc and maaca


----------



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

I just need to .checbk my prolactine and testosterone levels or i have to checks others hormons before taking amisulpride ?


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Ok Proklitne will rise... Its almost no use to test it... However "one" might always want to test ones hormones.... 


S-testosteron
S-SHBG (SexHormonBindande Globulin)
S-LH
Hb
S-PSA (on men over 45 years)


Its a whole part of the HPA-axis /G(gonads)... And it's alot, and im not to familiuary with it that i can point fiungers... "one" should see a Endocronolicst....

Starting an "antipsychotic"... Blood Glukos and Triglycerids, should be schecked...

so fasting blood glukos and good/bad cholesterol...


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

watertouch said:


> Take 50mg (or use a wirecutter plier), 50mg is the dose used in the studies... It will have the effect on 5HT7 and release Dopamine.
> And that is the Antigonist of 5HT7 receptor, and that is showen to have a possetive effect on mood. (Dopamine also of course).
> 
> No Dopamine agonist are not that effective for sexuality, i tried Requip/Ropinirol myself and didn't find it that pro-sexual...
> ...


It also has actions on the GHB receptor which would further release dopamine and serotonin, no?

5HT7 antagonism disinhibits the release of serotonin so that is why it has antidepressant potential as far as I understand it ( taken from Stahls latest book).


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

jim_morrison said:


> It also has actions on the GHB receptor which would further release dopamine and serotonin, no?
> 
> 5HT7 antagonism disinhibits the release of serotonin so that is why it has antidepressant potential as far as I understand it ( taken from Stahls latest book).


Yeas but what, maybe no...

The blockade of the 5HT7 receptor(serotonin) is how it shows effect,(check link to study)... And the quotes is from Stahls Stahl's Essential Psychopharmacology 4th Ed...


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

But yeah the effect of GHB receptor might also work...

It is a weird med, ive have tried Dopa-Agonist, Reuptake-inhibutures....
Requip,Ritalin,dexamphetamine... 

For sleep i have tried a "cap" of GHB... 
Several years ago!...(im on Rohypnol now)...

Im rambling... Basicly.. Try the meds, if your "tits" starts itching, STOP the meds!... Low libido or weightgain. It's the meds!...


----------



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

watertouch said:


> But yeah the effect of GHB receptor might also work...
> 
> It is a weird med, ive have tried Dopa-Agonist, Reuptake-inhibutures....
> Requip,Ritalin,dexamphetamine...
> ...


I will blood check before start take amisulpride, I'm scaring to down my lidido which is already low with SSRI !

What do you think aboutndopa agonist or requip dexamphetamine ? Because i tried ritaline and abused it and feel ****in euphoria !!!
Also I just heard you have to take with mementine antagoniste glutamate NDMA, to don't build tolera'ce at methylphenidaye ?

Lastely, my friend what do you think about selegile to bosst dopamine and be disinhibited as ritalin ?

Thank you


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Yeah thats why you should use the xtended release form of Ritalin. And don't crush it...

I don't really like Dopamine-agonists cause of DAWS, when quitting or gain tolerance...

Maybe if one has restlessleg syndrom so bad it effects the sleep And Benzo don't work...

Dexamphetamine like Vyvanse doesnt really "kick" and last long, so it have some antidepressive use, specially with fatiuge.

Mementine i don't know i would probably go with drug holidays and try to avoid the "kick" from the substance...

Selegelin an MAO-B inhibithor used for Parkinsonism, in higher doses also effect MAO-A and used as an antidepressive med (Ensam patch)...

I don't think its a good idea to try to boost the Ritalin its not a long term solution.


----------



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

I will check S-testosteron S-SHBG (SexHormonBindande Globulin) S-LH Hb S-PSA (on men over 45 years) before taking amisulpride !

And I didn't have the XR ritaline, what do you think about this combo : paroxetine 80mg, seligiline 5mg, ritalin 70mg, amisulpride 12.5mg, memantine for down the tolerance of ritalin and diazepam 30mg. And all days ? Thank you w.t


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

The Memantine and the Valium will works as a "break" for the Dopa and Nora...

At first glance, i would lower the dose of Paroxetine to say 60mg (it also has NET inhibition actions although low) 
Selegelin oral 5mg, i would have to look it up but i think, that its selective to MAO-B at that low dose.

After that i would slowly try adding Ritalin/methylphenidate, watching BP and pulse...

Not sure if you gonna need the Amisulpride, i get you want it to release Dopa and that Methylphenidate will stop the reuptake... The dopamine has to bind at the right place, otherwise you just get tired and get low BP or such...

Here comes the Memantine that works as a break NMDA-antagonist, you want dopa at VTA and NAc (reward center,feel good). But you don't want to build tolerance.

So a slow hitting, long acting substance that works on dopa. like Vyvanse, maybe add/dexa XR, Methylphenidate long working like Concerta or Ritalin XL,XR.. Extended release...

Otherwise Magnesium, B8- Inositol, and maybe Zinc works as NMDA-antagonists if memory serves me right.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

from Stahl's Essential Psychopharmacology 4th Ed.

*Slow-release versus fast-release stimulants
and the mysterious DAT*

Rapid and high degrees of DAT occupancy by stimulants
may cause euphoria and lead to abuse, whereas
slow onset and lower degrees of DAT occupancy
may be consistent with antidepressant actions and
improvement in attention in ADHD. The DAT
appears therefore to be a somewhat mysterious
target for drugs, giving one set of responses if
occupancy by a given stimulant is rapid, saturating,
and short-acting (namely, resulting in "highs" and
reinforcement and eventually compulsive use)
(Figure 12-30), and a completely different set of
responses if occupancy by that same stimulant of
that very same DAT target ramps up slowly, has
incomplete target saturation, and lasts a long time
(resulting in therapeutic actions in ADHD and
depression without "highs" or abuse


----------



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

To resume don't take amisulpride, low paroxetine 60mg and go on selegiline at only 5mg which only act on DA ? Or NA and adrenaline ?


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

wealldead said:


> To resume don't take amisulpride, low paroxetine 60mg and go on selegiline at only 5mg which only act on DA ? Or NA and adrenaline ?


Hehe no i would say "IM NOT DOCTOR"...

But yeah lower the dose of Paroxetine and at 5mg Oral, Selegeline should't have the food or drug restrictions, as it does when inhith both MAO-A and B...
B in this case at that dose. 
And it "potentiet" the effect of Dopa, Nora...

Here is a whole fairly new article on MAO inhibition 
http://www.cnsspectrums.com/aspx/articledetail.aspx?articleid=1791

And this is from Prof Stahl Prescribers guide:
At doses above 10 mg/day, selegiline may
become nonselective and inhibit both
MAO-A and MAO-B

Doses above 10 mg/day may increase the
risk of hypertensive crisis, tyramine
interactions, and drug interactions similar
to those of phenelzine and tranylcypromine.


----------



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes at 5 mg it keeps MAO-B.

And then in 7 days I add 2*30mg of ritalin XR + 10mg memantine and valium per days ?


And for advices :ritalin + MAO B there is no problem to add 50mg of sildenafil(for good erection) which is just good good to decrease the BP ?



Or I get out all of thoses ****s and just take 120mg of paroxetine to get no shy at all + pro sociable ? What the main risk to take 120mg of paroxetine without combo, low BP, high BP ? Thank you, I accept to can't ejaculate and just to be high !


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

wealldead said:


> Yes at 5 mg it keeps MAO-B.
> 
> And then in 7 days I add 2*30mg of ritalin XR + 10mg memantine and valium per days ?
> 
> ...


You probably die from Serotonin Syndrom and Paroxetine both inhibith and gets metabolized from CYP2D6, so the higher the dose the less its avaible to break down itselfs, henche the lowering to 60mg/Its actually higher in the body for abowe reasons.

Don't know where you live but you could use Cialis, well or Tadalafil Brand name in Sweden Adcirca for BP and Erection,(here the insurence would pay for Adcirca but not Cialis) one is a boner pill the other is to dialete the bloodvessels to lower BP...

Mementine im not sure... You should already be eating Magnesium, Zink, maybe b8-Inositol... Vitamine C. All of them is agonist of the NMDA receptor...

*
*


----------



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

I underdstand for CYPD26, the paroxetine XS can't solve the problem of high paxil dose ?

Maybe I already checked my prolactine level (5mg) and will start tomorow the ritaline XR without memantine that I could need maybe in lot of years ?
Tomorow I take selegiline 5mg and Ritaline XS(perhaps with valium)2ÃƒÂ—30mg.

I prefer Viagra than cialis, (from france) but I would know if a med which lower the B.P as sildenafil is safe with all my cocktail ?


----------



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

I forgot the low dose of solian or can I try it instantetly ? Itnact immediatly as valium or it's like IMAO AND SSRI ?


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Solian would work if memory serves me right within 2hours... You probably just get tired, thats why you need the noradrenaline


----------



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

watertouch said:


> Solian would work if memory serves me right within 2hours... You probably just get tired, thats why you need the noradrenaline


That I find in SELIGILINE and ritalin xr ?


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

wealldead said:


> That I find in SELIGILINE and ritalin xr ?


Exactly! be carefull if you are a coffe drinker or taking caffeine pills. I once on MAOi-Parnate and Ritalin got my resting pulse up to 119...
Luckely i had some Betablocker like Inderal/propranolol so i could slow it down...


----------



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

I will find NA needed in selegiline or ritalin XR ? because I read the combo of selegiline or emsam at USA, used as an MAO I B&B increase the BP.


I wwonder, If I take paroxetine 60mg, amisulpride 12.5mg a'd just 5mg of selegiline oral ?



Or just, paroxetine 60mg + ritaline AND xanax ?

Paroxetine is good but I need a kick of *** and euphoria/disinhibition.

Ritaline and xanax could be a good combo for you ? Ritaline XR for sure or even ritalin IR, i become so desperate !

But in all of case, what I was looking for memantine ? For counter building tolerance for ritaline and xanax. But how take this **** ? It's not needed to take memantine everyday, maybe, once per week.


----------



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

And CYPD26 metabolissh paroxetine and serotonine ? 

Propanolo decrease the bp or juste the heart beat ? A low bp seems low pulse heart by logical ?


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

wealldead said:


> And CYPD26 metabolissh paroxetine and serotonine ?
> 
> Propanolo decrease the bp or juste the heart beat ? A low bp seems low pulse heart by logical ?


CYP2D6 for the Paroxetine.

Propranolol is a non selective betablocker so it will lower both, but in lower doses mostly the heartrate.

Logical and for people with say POTS, the lowerd BP will raise the pulse, trying to compensate and vs...

But a Betablocker lowers both...


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

wealldead said:


> I will find NA needed in selegiline or ritalin XR ? because I read the combo of selegiline or emsam at USA, used as an MAO I B&B increase the BP.
> 
> I wwonder, If I take paroxetine 60mg, amisulpride 12.5mg a'd just 5mg of selegiline oral ?
> 
> ...


They all seems ok, Xanax can make you tired though so...

But the memantine, you should already be suplementing with the things i mentioned before, and that after the first days the "honeymoon face" will go away...
NMDA receptor antagonist; N-methyld-
aspartate (NMDA) subtype of glutamate
receptor antagonist; cognitive enhancer

If you badly want to try it so sure, but don't start it all at once.


----------



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

I tried memantine 10mg cuutted without your complements like an ******* !
I have the feeling that memantine makes me dumb or mentaly slowly ? 


Can I splite my "food"of paroxetine 60mg in 2, because 30minutes after takin I'm tired : 40mg morning and 20mg 5 h later ?

And CYP2D6 is faster to inhibts because I am north african origin(see on wikipedia) that make me think that I can take 80mg maybe ? and perhaps makes sence at the fact I didn't died when a crazy psy prescribed me 80mg PAROXETINE +300mg OF MARSILID(MAOI!!!!!!!!!!! And the double of the max dose)and and not finish 70mg of ritaline InstantRelease(IR) that I often even take more ritaline.I WAS SO GOOD, STRONG AND ULTRA SOCIABLE THANKS IT I MET AND SEDUCED MY GF ! i stopped 1month after only because no erection but i was ignorant and didn't not all about meds last year ago !




You right but its'exactly for that, I take xanax in same time that ritalin instanted reelease 10mg. Because the addition disinhibe me good !


Yesterday, I took 12,5mg amisulpride, 5mg selgiline, 10mg memantine,60mg paroxetine AND IN DURING THE DAY 120MG(20,10,20,10,20,20,20,20(!!!) of ritalin INSTANTED RELEASE with 4Mg of xanax (1mg, after 2hours 0.5mg etc....) and I felt SO GOOOOOD. But my BP was to hard, can I add propanolo for lower BP and heart puls ?


Today I only took selegiline, amisulpride, (paroxetine since 3months)+memantine 10Selegiline and I felt little more anxious then dumb particularly after memantine ??
Who is the ****er???? I delete all of 3 without paroxetine.
And when selegiline act on the mood with DA ? Selegiline 5mg oral inhibs MAO which destroys DA and noradrenaline too ? And adrenaline ? 

12.5mg amisulpride has to work in 2hours on the mood, so if it doesnt woork one day, it lost time to continue ?


Thank you my friend


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Ease of from 10mg Selegiline and high dose Paroxetine there are reports of manic episodes and even Serotonin Syndrome...

The betablocker Propranolol works by CYP2D6 so it could also potentiate the effect...

And you throwing it all in at once... I get it feels good, both anxiety free, but also you are basicly getting high... 120mg Ritalin IR and 4mgXanax.

Getting a stimulant and BZ dependence is probably not what you need right now, even though it helps for the moment.


----------



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

Okey and for my others questions ?

Also, maniac episode of selegiline and paroxetine means eupfhoria, hypomania etc... ?


Xanax and ritalin + selegiline doesnt work by CYP2D6, i hope ?

So, I delete for now !mememantine and amisulpride and even keep selegile just at 2.5mg *2 with a cutterpills.

For now, I wonder if it was amisulpride that makes me so tired ? But in one day of 12,5mg, can I conclude that it doesn't work for disibiting me ?








At last, I 'll low 50mg of paroxetine+selegiline 5mg and try to change ritalin IR in XS AT 2*30MG with xÃƒÂ*nax 4mg and propanolol for my heart that make me able to use sildenafil ?


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

wealldead said:


> Okey and for my others questions ?
> 
> Also, maniac episode of selegiline and paroxetine means eupfhoria, hypomania etc... ?
> 
> ...


I dont know what that really was, Memantine can cause those side effects and it also takes long time for effect.
http://stahlonline.cambridge.org/pr...herapeutics&name=Memantine&title=Therapeutics

One day on Amisulpride, kinda doesn't really count... but sure lose it!

Just take the supplements, they work as NMDA antagonist,

For Xanax is CYP3A4, Ritalin doesn't seem to effect that, (the P450 ), Selegiline CYP2B6 (some smaller effect on CYP2A6 and CYP3A4 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17495414)

Your last suggestion sound OK. (haven't checked the boner pill though)
I have once got "priapism" so im not going near erectionpills, so can't help you there.
I however take supplements of the aminoacids L-Arginine and Citruline. They could maybe work, by NO wich Paroxetine inhibiths.

But be carefull with the Selegiline!
"
Although selegiline has been reported to have antidepressant actions when combined with 5-hydroxytryptophan (Mendlewicz and Youdim, 1978) MAO-B-inhibitors may not be safe enough to avoid the "serotonin-syndrome" when given in adjunct to serotonin-reuptake inhibitors (SSRIs) to treat depression and anxiety in PD patients. However, there is a low risk (0, 24%) to develop the "serotonin-syndrome" in selegiline treated patients (Richard et al., 1997)."


----------



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

You are sure, i forgot amisulpride that I tried two days and make me tired ?
k thank you water touch, what kind of complements are nmda natural antagoniste ? Natural complements are side effects ?

So, i will use my last sugestion and just stay(i am dude), at 2*30mg of paroxetine and 2*2.5 of selegine try to chanhe my ritalin IR in XS ,2,*30mg +4mg of xanax during the day and ask a doctor for a combo of propanolol and viagra for have an erection which is not dangerous for my heart because ritalin increase the BP, it sounds ok ? 





And last, I understood that the only med that I take which works with CYP2D6 is selegiline, so I jave to care the seretonine syndrome ? But how many days seligiline works for DA and NA ? We sure that selegiline 2*2.5mg workd on NA and DA ? 



THANK YOU SO MUCH WATER TOUCH !


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

wealldead said:


> You are sure, i forgot amisulpride that I tried two days and make me tired ?
> k thank you water touch, what kind of complements are nmda natural antagoniste ? Natural complements are side effects ?
> 
> So, i will use my last sugestion and just stay(i am dude), at 2*30mg of paroxetine and 2*2.5 of selegine try to chanhe my ritalin IR in XS ,2,*30mg +4mg of xanax during the day and ask a doctor for a combo of propanolol and viagra for have an erection which is not dangerous for my heart because ritalin increase the BP, it sounds ok ?
> ...


The supplements you should already take, whatever illnes is , Magnesium, Zinc, vit-B8inositol, vitamin C...They work as NMDA antagonist...

Altough Paroxetine and Betablocker Inderal/propranolol works by CYP2D6 it doesn't mean you can't take them togeather, but lower the doses and work your way up...(betablocker Propranolol is actually weight depended, and bioavaibility differ, its effect "bioavaibility" is better with food...) however effects the same enzyme so take it slow....

Selegiline will work on MAO-B and has not that long halflife so your idea of 2.5mgx2=5mg sounds ok...

As you noticed with amisulpride, Dopamine (feel good substance) made you tired, it where it binds that where i works... (you should google a PET scan on a head thats high on cannabis, the whole scull lits up)

But Ritalin and other stimulants will work the way you want...
I still reffer to my prev quote from Stahl on the "mysterius DAT"...

Xanax you have to think why you use it... 
I take Xanax for sleep, it works better then Rohypnol for me(i take that to)... You might find that betablocker works better during the day, i know i do...

As for the bonerpills...I have some generic crap somewhere back in the drawer, i got like i said Priapism so that side effect im worried about that so im not tuching it... I tried the amino supplements L-Arginine and Citruline... It dialetes the bloodvessals and increase NO, wich Paroxetine lower....

I also been on Paroxetine...Getting blood flowing down there werent my problem, but after "going at it" for close to 1 hour it was like " the hell with it", ill go see if there is something to eat...


----------



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

Can i stay at 60 mg paroxetine and take low dose propanolol a day with ritaline XS or IR and Bonner pill sildenafil ?

Or I badly low paroxetine in 50mg and could take the the rest ?

Thank you


----------



## wealldead (Jun 20, 2014)

Sorry, I write bas because, I on a ****phone...


----------

